# study visa



## Pillow (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi guys!
Does anybody know if a study visa will be approved for short courses like diploma less den 2 years?


----------



## Mona Saikumar (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi there,

Yes, a student visa would be granted for course less than 2 years. 

Regards
Mona Saikumar 
MARN 1572358


----------



## AliciaNelson (Jun 26, 2015)

Of course it would! Why not?


----------

